# throttle body spacer?



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

I tried seaching first just in case, but I was wondering if anyone new anything about this product: http://www.rpmoutlet.com/helix.htm

Is something like this possible?

Thanks


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Those TB spacers are sweet, wish they made one for the GA16DE dammit. Maybe someone can email them to have one made for a group deal.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

damn, between that and the tornado fuel saver, i should be in the 12.00's with my NA SR20de!


----------



## togenji (Oct 10, 2002)

I was wondering if the throtlle body spacer was bs or not. Never heard of something like that. I have mixed thoughts about the tornado fuel saver and if this is bs then I wuold try to stop my friend from getting one.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

sad part is, if i had the money to blow id buy both of them!, i mean if theyre cheap enough id buy it just to sy that ive tried it!


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I remember for a while a couple of the ga16 guys wanted to make a prototype throttle body spacer to see if it worked. Not much people donated money though, so it wasn't made. This was on one of the old boards I think...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i think its BS


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Well... Domestic guys have been doing things like that for a while now... Putting spacers on their carbs and whatnot. Might work... who knows. Maybe SCC or some other reputable magazine (hint npm hint) could test it?


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

lets put it this way. On a 8cyl a throttle body spacer would do wonders. On a 4cyl a throttle body spacer is nothing but a waste of $80. A 4cyl does not flow enough air to make a difference. Only on turbos but the air is already in a sprial and does not need any more.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

caugh caugh


----------

